# Sticky  Dual Brand: 'Supporters / DW' T-Shirts



## DW STORE (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi gents 

We're going to be doing a dual brand (your company and DW) custom T-Shirts on a made to order basis as per the mock up below:










The shirt will have both your company logo on one breast position and ours on the other _(doesn't matter which side)_, and your web address in a large bold, sans serif font across the back in whatever colour you like.

*The shirt itself can be optioned in any of the 18 colours and 6 sizes at the ordering stage.*

_____________________________

*If you wanted one of these, all we'd need from you is:*

_1) A graphic file of your company logo in as high res/quality as possible *(PM DW Store first* and then you'll be given the email address to send to). This will be assessed for printing suitabilty and informed accordingly._

_2) Left or right breast position for your logo (as viewed from wearer's perspective)._

_3) The web address you want in any of the following colours: * Black, white, cream, yellow, orange, dark brown, light brown, burgandy, pink, red, magenta, purple, sky blue, royal blue, navy, green, bright green, silver metallic, gold metallic or grey*

4) If you want the dual white stripes on the front or not._

_____________________________

*These will be priced at the regular 'double sided print' price of £16.90 each + £2.20 P&P :thumb:*

We will keep this option open indefintely for anyone who wants one.

Thanks
DW Store


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Can't believe just seen this. I'll order one in the new year :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cool Mat :thumb: Gimme a PM when you're ready and I'll sort it


----------

